# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Literary translator service: Russian->English

## heavenlyboy34

As soon as I finish my samples for submission to the agency I'm going to be an *official* pro freelance translator.   Till then, I'll be an unofficial pro freelance translator for y'all. I  translate all copy from Russian->English. Hit me up if yuo need  something translated or know someone who does and I'll give a quote.

----------


## agitator

I am going to Moscow next month.  How do I say, "you look like you need a ~Hugz~"?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I am going to Moscow next month.  How do I say, "you look like you need a ~Hugz~"?


ты выглядить как нужен(нужна if addressing a female) объяте.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> As soon as I finish my samples for submission to the agency


"The Agency"?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> "The Agency"?


Not sure if I want to divulge which one on the open webbernets ATM, so I chose to use an indefinite noun.    If there's a need to know, I'll let ya know.

----------


## sparebulb

> "The Agency"?


Don't confuse an honorable private sector job with a 'gubmint funded snitch, mole, and troll job like yours, Zippy.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Les bump as a reminder

----------


## Carlybee

I always see translator jobs on Flexjobs

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I always see translator jobs on Flexjobs


k, I'll check it out  ~hugs~

----------


## Lamp

"You didn't say please"

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> "You didn't say please"


That's cuz the OP is an offer, not a request.

----------


## Lamp

> That's cuz the OP is an offer, not a request.


No that was what I asked to be translated. Which is why I added punctuation marks.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> No that was what I asked to be translated. Which is why I added punctuation marks.


o, okay. It depends on context.
"You didn't say please" "Ты не сказал 'пожалуйса'"(the person being addressed as "you" is male)"Ты не сказала 'пожалуйса'"(the person being addressed as "you" is female). If you wanted to be a little more formal/polite, you could use вы instead of ты. It's not considered disrespectful if you use ты in any context, though. It's just a nuance.  ETA: when you're addressing an older person, 10 years or so, you should use вы out of respect

----------


## angelatc

Do you speak Russian?  If you do, here's a gig: https://www.theapplicantmanager.com/careers?co=ll

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Do you speak Russian?


Not well enough to be an interpreter(interpreters deal with spoken word, translators deal with written word), but I took a lot of lessons from a native speaker. I have yet to find a proper language immersion opportunity to fully master it, but I use film and radio. I also make use of my godmother and various Russians I know.

----------

